# Plastic panel/fender detail



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

My girlfriend's allroad is starting to show signs of fading on the upper facing plastic panels ... the vehicle is only a 04 (used to be mine, which is why i'm more concerned about it than she is







)
anyway, whats the best way to keep the plastic looking new?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Plastic panel/fender detail (bhb399mm)*

if by plastic panels you mean the flares and bumpers then just wax them....they are painted plastic pieces...not just bare plastic... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Plastic panel/fender detail (diive4sho)*

hmm.. yes, thats what i'm talking about. 
i didnt know that... the roof is painted metal correct? that is fine, but the flares/top part of the rear bumper are fading. I'll look into waxing them. 
thanks bud. 
by the way, did you get my package?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Plastic panel/fender detail (bhb399mm)*

YES SIR I DID...had a little trouble because I installed in german....but my craptastic german skills allowed me to find the menu to make it english


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Plastic panel/fender detail (diive4sho)*









you owned yourself.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Plastic panel/fender detail (bhb399mm)*

I always thought the flares were bare plastic until I scraped the paint of of one by accident one day and was like "hmmm that's painted?"
ever since then I always wax mine.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

yahh, painted plastic flares/bumpers. the roof is re-inforced painted metal. the doors are also re-inforced.. for random information


----------

